# Fullmetal Alchemist Manga to end in two months



## luke_c (May 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood director Yasuhiro Irie has confirmed on his Twitter account on Thursday that original manga creator Hiromu Arakawa has planned out the final manga installment, and that his staff is writing and storyboarding the material for the anime based that ending. He added that he was shocked by the enormity of the final chapter and noted there are only two months left.


Source.

I just shed a tear


----------



## cruznik71450 (May 6, 2010)

I think I will have to cry myself to sleep tonight with news like this. I guess when it ends I'll get my FMA fix by watching all of Brotherhood or find something as close to good as FMA.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 6, 2010)

I figured it had to be ending soon as the anime is only like, 8 chapters away from the current chapter.


----------



## pitman (May 6, 2010)

In 2 months its time for a 3rd re-read


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2010)

(11:15:09 PM) pacjack360: I've been watching the Japanese dub since it started, it's really good and it's literally 2 months behind the manga now
(11:16:04 PM) rydianmorrison: I'm worried about that (just starting episode 36 now), as I don't want it to go off on a tangent again, but many people won't appreciate filler... and usually in filler non-canon stuff happens within the technical mythos, and in FMA the technical mythos should stay straight/pure in this remade series. D:
(11:16:51 PM) pacjack360: They won't be able to do filler, it would be impossible, they're already on the "promised day"
(11:17:41 PM) rydianmorrison: Oh yeah, forgot FMA was a monthly release.
(11:17:54 PM) rydianmorrison: Sweet, thanks. ^^
(11:18:08 PM) pacjack360: I suppose they're ending the manga either this month or next month
(11:18:48 PM) rydianmorrison: Wait, ending? ._.
(11:18:49 PM) rydianmorrison: T_T
(11:19:42 PM) pacjack360: Well they're presently having the all out battle against Father now in the manga, I can't see them continuing the story for my than an epilogue after his defeat
(11:19:48 PM) pacjack360: for more*
(11:22:15 PM) pacjack360: I suppose maybe they could stop for awhile after the current manga and anime finish and make a continuation, but that's the only way I see them continuing
(11:27:03 PM) rydianmorrison: Awwr.


----------



## raulpica (May 6, 2010)

YES!

I love FMA, but good mangas have to remain short. Better finish it off before the "awesome" factor vanishes and risk that it just become another "meh, another manga which started great and became crap" like Berserk.

I'll shed a lil tear reading the last chapter, I'm sure


----------

